# 30 Days Till I'm 30



## Melanie11 (Dec 31, 2009)

It's creeping up on me! I don't think I like not being in my 20's anymore. I feel this is where I start to fall apart! :bawling:


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 31, 2009)

Young'un.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2009)

19 days until I'm 30. I'm excited about it. There's plenty of things I'm looking forward to.

It beats the alternative.

:bio:


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

About 50 days 'til I'm 50. 

Melanie, don't worry, 30 is a good age - you won't start falling apart.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

It's been 35 days since I turned 30. I don't feel any different.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2009)

Melanie, I didn't like the idea too well either when I was turning 30.

I did fall apart too, been in the cardiac unit on 3 separate occasions since.... and went from having a six-pack, to a smudge-pack...

welcome to the old people's club.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Dec 31, 2009)

About 2.5 months until I'm 30... and with a baby on the way, a lot to look forward to (at least come July-August and on).... but I'm not feeling all that great about my age starting with a 3.... but it's just an age... in my head I'm still 20ish (some would argue younger)... Basically it all boils down to how old you feel... or at least think/consider yourself to be...


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been 30 for 6 months. I haven't fallen apart. I also get carded still, so it's all good.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

:GotPics:


----------



## Melanie11 (Dec 31, 2009)

My husband is two years younger than me and we don't have any children.

When I was in Vegas a couple weeks ago I got carded at all the table games so maybe that's good but they are probably just much stricter about carding in Vegas.

I occasionally get carded at restaurants. It's getting less and less.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 31, 2009)

Turned 30 in early September, my wife turned 30 2 weeks ago.

I won't be worried about the age of 30 until my kids get there.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I turn 30 in 8 months. My wife turns 30 in 19 days. I'm looking forward to harassing her about that.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 31, 2009)

Haven't you heard? 30 is the new 29. So technically your de-aging one year.

40 is the new 30, so I'm only mentally underdeveloped by a few years now.

50 is the new 40, but I don't understand why they don't also translate that to malt liquor so I can buy a 50oz (that extra 10oz could help account for the loss when I pour the first dregs out on the ground for my homies)

60 is the new 55, but your already so damn old nobody cares much anymore. Go retire.

70 is still the same old 70, but the good news is that you can order coffins online at Walmart now so even though your old, you might also have the computer savvy to save some dough and cheat death just a little.

80 - forget it.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not pushing 40 anymore. I'm dragging it along like a trailer.


----------



## benbo (Dec 31, 2009)

Good God, am I the oldest person on here? (53 next month).



> but the good news is that you can order coffins online at Walmart


Every time we walk out of the Costco I point out the coffins and tell my wife which color I want. Now that I know about Walmart I'll put one in my shopping cart.

Only problem is that I may need to get one from the Big and Tall Coffin Shop.


----------



## IlliniASU (Dec 31, 2009)

Turning 30 isn't all that bad. I've been 30 now for about 2.5 months. Look on the past decade and see what you've accomplished, and imagine where you'll go in the next.

The sky is the limit!

Does anyone remember this from the Chicago Tribune? It seems appropriate to post. It's interesting to take a fresh look at it now.

-------------------

"ADVICE, LIKE YOUTH, PROBABLY JUST WASTED ON THE YOUNG"

by Mary Schmich

June 1, 1997

Wear sunscreen.

If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be it. The long-term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by scientists, whereas the rest of my advice has no basis more reliable than my own meandering experience. I will dispense this advice now.

Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth. Oh, never mind. You will not understand the power and beauty of your youth until they've faded. But trust me, in 20 years, you'll look back at photos of yourself and recall in a way you can't grasp now how much possibility lay before you and how fabulous you really looked. You are not as fat as you imagine.

Don't worry about the future. Or worry, but know that worrying is as effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing bubble gum. The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that never crossed your worried mind, the kind that blindside you at 4 p.m. on some idle Tuesday.

Do one thing every day that scares you.

Sing.

Don't be reckless with other people's hearts. Don't put up with people who are reckless with yours.

Floss.

Don't waste your time on jealousy. Sometimes you're ahead, sometimes you're behind. The race is long and, in the end, it's only with yourself.

Remember compliments you receive. Forget the insults. If you succeed in doing this, tell me how.

Keep your old love letters. Throw away your old bank statements.

Stretch.

Don't feel guilty if you don't know what you want to do with your life. The most interesting people I know didn't know at 22 what they wanted to do with their lives. Some of the most interesting 40-year-olds I know still don't.

Get plenty of calcium. Be kind to your knees. You'll miss them when they're gone.

Maybe you'll marry, maybe you won't. Maybe you'll have children, maybe you won't. Maybe you'll divorce at 40, maybe you'll dance the funky chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary. Whatever you do, don't congratulate yourself too much, or berate yourself either. Your choices are half chance. So are everybody else's.

Enjoy your body. Use it every way you can. Don't be afraid of it or of what other people think of it. It's the greatest instrument you'll ever own.

Dance, even if you have nowhere to do it but your living room.

Read the directions, even if you don't follow them.

Do not read beauty magazines. They will only make you feel ugly.

Get to know your parents. You never know when they'll be gone for good. Be nice to your siblings. They're your best link to your past and the people most likely to stick with you in the future.

Understand that friends come and go, but with a precious few you should hold on. Work hard to bridge the gaps in geography and lifestyle, because the older you get, the more you need the people who knew you when you were young.

Live in New York City once, but leave before it makes you hard. Live in Northern California once, but leave before it makes you soft.

Travel.

Accept certain inalienable truths: Prices will rise. Politicians will philander. You, too, will get old. And when you do, you'll fantasize that when you were young, prices were reasonable, politicians were noble and children respected their elders.

Respect your elders.

Don't expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you have a trust fund. Maybe you'll have a wealthy spouse. But you never know when either one might run out.

Don't mess too much with your hair or by the time you're 40 it will look 85.

Be careful whose advice you buy, but be patient with those who supply it. Advice is a form of nostalgia. Dispensing it is a way of fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the ugly parts and recycling it for more than it's worth.

But trust me on the sunscreen.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> 60 is the new 55, but your already so damn old nobody cares much anymore. Go retire.
> 70 is still the same old 70, but the good news is that you can order coffins online at Walmart now so even though your old, you might also have the computer savvy to save some dough and cheat death just a little.
> 
> 80 - forget it.


who the hell can realistically retire before 70 anymore? My dad just turned 83, he's obviously retired, but still kicking ass &amp; taking names ld-025: .

to all the 20 something year olds teetering into their 30's hmy: , you're almost out of that "kid" phase; embrace it, the world might begin to take you a little more seriously


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

EM_PS said:


> who the hell can realistically retire before 70 anymore? My dad just turned 83, he's obviously retired, but still kicking ass &amp; taking names ld-025: .


My hubby is 52, and he could retire from the City this year with 30 years' service. A year of that is accumulated leave though. They have a great retirement plan - if he chose a certain option, his salary would basically remain the same as it is now with him working.



> to all the 20 something year olds teetering into their 30's hmy: , you're almost out of that "kid" phase; embrace it, the world might begin to take you a little more seriously


Preach it!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2009)

EM_PS said:


> ...to all the 20 something year olds teetering into their 30's hmy: , you're almost out of that "kid" phase; embrace it, the world might begin to take you a little more seriously


:tardbang:

So sayeth this 31 y.o. kid.


----------



## Melanie11 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks all! This was theraputic. Bring it on !


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Did anyone else get their AARP card on their 30th birthday?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Did anyone else get their AARP card on their 30th birthday?


I applied for it on my 25th birthday to coinside with the reduced car insurance rates.


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> 50 is the new 40, but I don't understand why they don't also translate that to malt liquor so I can buy a 50oz (that extra 10oz could help account for the loss when I pour the first dregs out on the ground for my homies)





Being 30 means I've gotten over myself. It's been a relief.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 31, 2009)

csb said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > 50 is the new 40, but I don't understand why they don't also translate that to malt liquor so I can buy a 50oz (that extra 10oz could help account for the loss when I pour the first dregs out on the ground for my homies)
> ...


I'll be 33 soon and I still am not taken seriously. I don't desire to be old, but it DOES have its benefits - like respect.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 31, 2009)

Geez, all you youngun's whining about turning 30...

"Why I remember" ( ld-025: ) when I turned 30, I hurt my back cycling and thought it was all over... what a load of self-pitying crap! I recently turned 42 and I can run farther, faster, do more pushups, act more maturely, get more respect, and am STILL embarking on a new career.

You're still very young. Have fun, thay young, and don't get that attitude that you're falling apart - or you will!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 31, 2009)

benbo said:


> Good God, am I the oldest person on here? (53 next month).


I turned 52 earlier this month, so you've got me beat by a little. I can tell I'm not as strong or energetic as I used to be. I'm still going strong, though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 1, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I turn 30 in 8 months. My wife turns 30 in 19 days. I'm looking forward to harassing her about that.


I think your wife has the same birthday as me. 1/19?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 1, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I turn 30 in 8 months. My wife turns 30 in 19 days. I'm looking forward to harassing her about that.
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 1, 2010)

That must explain the strange attraction between you two.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2010)

30 wasn't so bad, but for some reason 31 was hard to get over.

Of course that was 13 years ago, and now I am overwhelmed by apathy by any b-days.

It didn't help that after I pointed out that when my dad was my age, I had just started college, my wife pointed out that there was a good possibility that I was also at the halfway point in my life expectancy.

Yea.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ...my wife pointed out that there was a good possibility that I was also at the halfway point in my life expectancy.
> Yea.


That's always a morale booster.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 4, 2010)

Coulda been worse, I guess.... She could've said "Well... you're at the end of your life expectancy!" and pulled out a knife/gun/large blunt object...................... Yes, I've spent too much time reading Stephen King stuff recently...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jan 4, 2010)

Now at 35, I do feel it. But really I didn't start feeling older until I quit doing active things.

I don't think you get old until quit doing the stuff that defines you. I quit after a couple of injuries to various joints, but an getting back on the horse hopefully this month.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll tell you what an old hippie told me on my 30th birthday.

Welcome to the BEST decade of your life! You're old enough now to start making better money, and still young enough to enjoy it. And you still don't get up in the morning with knee pains, and back pains and all the other pains that go along with old age.

I'll tell you from a 46 year old......he was right!


----------



## nashbmattPE (Jan 4, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I'll tell you what an old hippie told me on my 30th birthday.
> Welcome to the BEST decade of your life! You're old enough now to start making better money, and still young enough to enjoy it. And you still don't get up in the morning with knee pains, and back pains and all the other pains that go along with old age.
> 
> I'll tell you from a 46 year old......he was right!


you're right, at 47 now i feel all the aches from the activities i do and even the ones i don't do


----------



## Dleg (Jan 4, 2010)

D. Kephart said:


> Now at 35, I do feel it. But really I didn't start feeling older until I quit doing active things.
> I don't think you get old until quit doing the stuff that defines you. I quit after a couple of injuries to various joints, but an getting back on the horse hopefully this month.


Well said. If you can't do the things you used to do, find new things.


----------

